
Tim Cook, Stop Annoying Your Customers - SQL2219
https://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/articles/2016-09-07/dear-tim-we-need-to-talk-about-not-alienating-customers
======
nimish
If someone is price-sensitive to the point of wanting $1 headphones, why would
they pay for a premium phone like the iPhone? His thesis doesn't make sense.
And you get lightning headphones in the box.

~~~
zamalek
What about someone who already owns a set of, say, Sennheisers; where cost-to-
consumer actually reflects the manufacturing costs?

